# Squirrel hunting methods



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I usually bait squirrel to set myself up for a good shot since im a solo hunter. I also walk about through the woods and shoot on site or attack a nest when i see one, and also use a call from time to time. What ways do yall use to hunt squirrel with a slingshot and which work best for you?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

My favorite way to hunt squirrels is with a dog but my next favorite is to still hunt.

I look for mast producing trees, oaks and hickories mainly, with a lot of squirrel sign about, cuttings and nests. Then it is a simple matter to find a spot with a decent view where you can be somewhat hidden and wait till the squirrels come out. If you are hidden and quiet they will come very close.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

chico said:


> I usually bait squirrel to set myself up for a good shot since im a solo hunter. I also walk about through the woods and shoot on site or attack a nest when i see one, and also use a call from time to time. What ways do yall use to hunt squirrel with a slingshot and which work best for you?


Assuming dfw is Dallas/Fort Worth, you should know that hunting with a slingshot is not legal in Texas, so don't get caught. Baiting is legal only on private property.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/hunt/means/


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Go fishin' and let the dogs do the work. With a little training, they'll find a squirrel, keep him in a tree while letting you know. Put down your pole and head towards the barking. Upon your arrival, a trained dog will run to the opposite side of the tree and scare the squirrel to your side for a shot. When he hits the ground, a dog will shake him until dead, and then obediently fetch him to you.

That's the way it worked when I was a kid. Unfortunately, I am city-bound today and have no dogs.

If you are in the metro area, you may have the same limitations.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Just curious but what happened to the other posts?

EDIT: OK I admit I am an idiot, wrong thread LOL.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Good lookin out Henry! Thanks for the link, Im being safe. I bait the squirrels here at home cause they chew on my house. I dont do all my hunting in the dfw.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats cool August how long do you usually stay put for?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Really depends but it never seems long enough, always dread having to leave the woods. LOL


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

yea, i like the idea of hunting with a dog. Ive been keeping a eye out for a pup.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

About any dog can be trained to hunt squirrel but buying from a hunting breeder with a confirmed hunting background gives you the best chance at a good hunting dog. I have Mt Curs, feists are good too and are a little smaller and hunt a little closer both of these breeds make great pets as well. My Cur Jackie is a bonified squirrel machine and is sleeping on the sofa next to me as I type this. LOL Chris


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try the tips in this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21113-stalking-pigeonssquirels/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i also use a dog and my son and nephews hunt in teams when we get on a tree rat we stay on that tree rat until we get him or he gets away some time i sit at my deer feeder and take them there but i like to move when slingshot hunting took a **** this morning only me and the dog he is a boarder terrier wippit mix about
30 lbs with a hell of a bite my left index finger will tell you it is so


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

thats awesome charles i didnt see that, so stalking IS still-hunting? good info on pidgeons too.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I used to have a mini pincher/jack russell terrier mix, also bout 30lbs. he was fearless, and very loyal.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

my method is to use the dogs then shoot them but if there not out i shoot there drays and out they pop


----------

